
WordPress Killed PHP, LOL - velmu
https://medium.com/@velmu/wordpress-killed-php-lol-5f3c87473c79#.dpesejsoq
======
pknight
WordPress isn't moving away from PHP, you'd have to be completely unaware of
WP to draw that conclusion. For starters, the REST API that will power JS
based clients is built in PHP. The actions and filters API which is the bread
and butter of thousands of plugins is all PHP.

